# General > Upcoming Events >  Boundary Creek Encore PRS Match

## Ben_welder

The Hardys Boundary Creek Encore PRS Match

October 2nd 2021 

Keep the entries coming in team! Will make for a wicked weekend if shooting including the section22 match on Sunday! Downnload the form direct or I cam email them to you. Stage list will be out tonight and briefs will be released week of the match. 

Full refund if we are shutdown due to covid 

Don't be afraid come and have a go! New shooters always welcome.

And as always a huge shout out to Dan, Ian and the team at Hardy rifle for coming on board as the match sponsor!


If you'd like any more info please sing out or email me at 

Boundarycreekclassic@gmail.com 

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

----------

